# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  How to remove toilet with concrete base?

## philberesford

As the title says... 
My toilet is concreted to the floor. What's the best/cleanest way of removing it?

----------


## melton2

> As the title says... 
> My toilet is concreted to the floor. What's the best/cleanest way of removing it?

  if it still sits solid, then brute force! you will need to break it with a hammer...... if you want to save the floor tiles then dont chisel the concrete until the toilet is out or you run the risk of the chisel slipping and chipping the floor tiles... it wont take long to break the toilet as there is not much to it... but it wont be a clean job.. 
make sure you wear eye protection at a minimum...

----------


## philberesford

I had a feeling that might be the case. Do I have to break the whole the pan up with a hammer or can I chip around the base with the SDS drill to detach it 'whole'? 
And what about the waste, it looks like that's concreted into the flange too?

----------


## melton2

> I had a feeling that might be the case. Do I have to break the whole the pan up with a hammer or can I chip around the base with the SDS drill to detach it 'whole'? 
> And what about the waste, it looks like that's concreted into the flange too?

  the floor waste would have a rubber seal under the concrete, therefore i would assume the concrete is thin.. you can chisel away this area with a hand chisel and hammer and it should break the concrete easily. do this before you try and take up the whole pan with an SDS drill if you want to give that a go. just make sure you take really good care not to damage your floor tiles if you are not replacing them. if it doesnt come off easily, then the whole pan would need to be broken up. 
generally the concrete would be wrapped around the inside of the base of the pan, and then stick out through little holes on the side of the toilet pan. this acts as mechanical retention, so it may not come off in one piece, but you can certainly try...

----------


## philberesford

> you can chisel away this area with a hand chisel and hammer and it should break the concrete easily...

  Thanks Melton2, that worked perfectly, the toilet came away exceptionally clean with zero damage to the tiles (although there will be today when I rip em up).

----------

